# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Mài côn BT 30 spindle bằng cách nào ?

## Nam CNC

Tình hình em tiếp xúc khá nhiều spindle , các khâu bảo trì gần như hoàn thiện , đến cả khâu cần bằng động thì chơi luôn nhưng tuyệt chiêu cuối cùng em chưa luyện được.

---- spindle 2nd đã xài khá nhiều , đa phần chén côn không còn đạt yêu cầu , runout 0.01-0.02 , bây giờ em muốn phục hồi nó bằng cách mài để đưa runout xuốn 0.002-0.005mm nhưng chưa biết cách.

---- Cách của em là spindle lắp ráp hoàn chỉnh và cho spindl quay và mài chén côn , đã tham khảo nhiều clip nhưng chưa có clip nào hướng dẫn bài bản từ đồ gá đến dò góc côn , đến chỉnh tâm cho đá mài và mài , chỉ có mỗi cảnh mài thụt ra thụt vào và xong.


Giờ thì anh em có thể chia sẽ giúp em .

---Máy mài thì cái nào được , cán mài và đá mài ra sao ? sửa đá mài như thế nào cho chuẩn
--- Bộ đồ gá xoay và trượt
--- Cách xác định góc côn chuẩn để mài 

do hạn chế em không thể cầm nguyên roto để mài vì .... giá cao ngút trời , sợ mài xong về lắp bạc vào nó runout thì rồi làm sao nữa , từ trước giờ chưa nghe và chưa thấy chổ nào nhận mài nên rất e ngại đưa 1 ông nào đó mài .


Mong các cao thủ khác chỉ dẫn cho em luyện bí kiếp tầng cuối cùng để em bước xuống núi tranh bá võ lâm hehehe , hi vọng sau cái này em cùng với cha Nam mập mở trung tâm bảo trì sửa chữa Sờ Pín chuyên nghiệp.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Dò góc côn bằng cách rà theo đúng góc côn cũ thôi a. Dò chừng nào trục manh đá song song góc côn cũ. Xoay vài vị trí để dò cho chắc.
Làm mới thì đấy hết cho con máy tiện :Cool: 

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

anh cũng suy nghĩ thế , cùng lắm lấy giá trị trung bình vài cạnh. Đồ gá hơi bị khó nhằn , thôi thì đem tất cả các món mình đang có ra chơi hết . Nam mập đưa 1 em harmonic size 45 ra làm bàn xoay đi .

----------


## Tuấn

Chuyện nhỏ như con thỏ  :Smile: 

1- Lắp spin lên máy
2- mua cái đầu BT 30, rạch cho nó vài đường dọc chiều côn.
3- Bôi dầu vào trong lòng spindle. Cho quay càng chậm càng tốt
4- Bôi bột rà + dầu vào cái đầu BT, đút cái cán vào lỗ chọc lên chọc xuống bằng tay.

5 - 30 phút là xong 

6 - Thấy bọn Nhật làm vậy, thực tế em sắp chế cái đâu BT 40 thui, bác Nam làm chuột bạch trước đê 

7- Chém xong roài, chuồn thui

----------


## Nam CNC

thiệt không đó anh Tuấn , em làm theo à , cùng lắm nó banh thì mình mài .


thứ nhất lấy cái gì rạch cái cán BT 30 ? nó cứng lắm à.

bột rà để ra xem nó có tiếp xúc hết không hả anh ? 

bọn Nhật nào làm vậy anh , cho em xem cái clip đê .

nếu làm xong cái chén côn tiếp xúc đều nhưng nó lại runout với bạc đạn thì sao nè ? 

Em nghĩ phương pháp của anh Tuấn là sửa lại những vết lồi lõm be bé do cán dao va chạm khi thay dao thôi , chứ bây giờ nó run out do xài riết mà nó mòn vẹt 1 bên mặc dù chỉ là 0.01-0.02 thôi , nhưng em thấy ghét.


Cái lổ côn của con spindle nó còn bị cái này là do nó xài Iso 30 nên bây giờ cái phần giữa nó có cái ngấn cao hơn mới chết.

----------


## terminaterx300

móa, nghe lão Tuấn nó mình nghe thấy ghê ghê.

cách lão Tuấn spam nó giống giống cái gọi là lapping grinding thì phải. nhưng cái mài là mài siêu tinh rồi, phá ko dc tốt

vạch cán BT30 để lọt hạt mài vào, cái mài mài rãnh cũng dc.

tận dụng độ chính xác của cán dạo để chỉnh lại lòng côn.

hạt mài thì nhà có lại SiC 10.000 mesh thì phải, mà méo bik quang đâu rồi.

nhưng tốt nhất là phải mua cái iso30 nó ngấn mà dùng tiếp

----------


## Tuấn

1- Em nói thật
2 - rạch thì dùng lưỡi cắt đá, lắp vào máy mài cầm tay rồi rạch, mục đích là để có khe cho bột rà nó chui vào đấy
3- Bột rà là để nó mài đều cái côn bên trong của spin
4 - không cần chú ý nhiều đến độ thẳng đồng trục khi mình lapping, nó sẽ tự lựa vào đồng trục. Ưu điểm của láp tay là ở đây ạ.
5- Rà bột xong mà muốn chính xác tuyệt đối nữa xin mới liên hệ với A Thảo. Bí quyết của cha này em biết dưng em ứ lói đâu, hé hé  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Có clip đây roiif 





Chế bộ mài luôn anh

----------

Ga con, GORLAK, Nam CNC

----------


## Khoa C3

Mới lấy 2 món này, ko biết giúp ích dc gì ko?

Taobao1  Taobao2

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## cuongmay

mình nghĩ cách bác Tuấn không dùng được ạ . làm thế chỉ giúp 2 cái ôm khít nhau đến lúc tháo ra gắn cái khác vào thì không được ,ngoài ra thì không đảm bảo được song song với đồng tâm thì gắn vô còn runout dữ nữa .
trước mình chế spindle thì gá nó lên z cnc rồi gắn máy mài lên bàn mà mài côn ,còn trường hợp sửa thì gắn đồng hồ so vào đo thông số miệng côn rồi chạy lại .

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Luyến

Đừng rà đồng hồ vào góc cone của nó anh ah. Mà rà đồng hồ vào miệng của trục sau đó chỉnh góc cone roiif mài theo clip ( em nhớ hình như góc cone là 7,24 độ )

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

Trước khi tiến hành món mài e muốn nói qua lý thuyết chút về dung sai lắp ghép.
- Với hệ lắp bạc đạn, thường trục (lắp vào lòng trong bạc đạn) là lắp trung gian đến chặt (thường cấp H, K trở lên), còn vành ngoài (cái ca bi lắp vào ổ) là lắp lỏng đến trung gian (cấp E-F...). Một số hệ ngược lại (như cái trục bánh xe chẳng hạn) nhưng cũng theo nguyên tắc 1 cái trung gian 1 cái lỏng. 2 cái mà trung gian hết hoặc chặt hết rất khó chế tạo và lắp.
- Với spindle thường trục hay ổ đều được mài cực chính xác và rất đồng đều, nhưng vẫn theo nguyên tắc trên. Theo kinh nghiệm và đã được kiểm tra, lắp vào nhẹ nhàng cả trục lẫn lỗ, khe hở chắc khoảng 0.01-0.02mm trở lên; Chỗ nào khó phải đóng mới vào thì khe hở cỡ 0.00-0.01mm; Rất hiếm có spindle nào phải nung nóng hay ép thủy lực mới tháo ra được, hệ này là lắp chặt có độ dôi dương, có thể vài %mm, cá biệt có lần em đi xem lắp bạc đũa cho con lăn cán thép phi 500mm thì độ dôi gần 1mm.

Thế dung sai lắp ghép ảnh hưởng gì ở đây.
- Cứ cho là bạc đạn chính xác với dung sai 0.0001mm (0.1 um), sai số cả hệ là do lắp trục - ổ chứ không phải do bạc đạn.
- Nếu trúng hệ trục lắp lỏng, nghĩa là trục spindle và bạc đạn có khe hở, cái này lắp dễ nhưng tháo ra lắp vào run out 0.01-0.02mm là bình thường. Với hệ lắp trung gian thì hên xui, nhưng thường khá chuẩn, tháo ra thay bi lắp vào có thể run out dưới 0.01mm. Với mấy hệ này thì muốn chuẩn phải rà, gõ rồi mới siết chặt.
- Với hệ lắp chặt, hệ mà bác phải có bể luộc dầu mới tháo ra được, induction heater mới lắp vào được, hệ này thì cực hiếm nhưng lắp là an tâm không cần kiểm cũng chính xác.

Do đó, trước khi mài các bác cần kiểm tra cái đã rồi mới mài, không thì đang lành do lắp ráp + mài mà thành què luôn. Mà hầu hết các spindle e đã gặp đều rơi vào lắp lỏng-trung gian. Cơ bản lúc đó ta không có điểm chuẩn nào nữa để rà, rà cái lòng côn thì như không.

Về chuyện mài, bắt buộc phải đá xịn gá xịn, sửa đá chuẩn rồi mới mài.

Phương án mài khôn của anh Tuấn không được nhen anh. Cái này tiêu tùng luôn. Vì sao thì anh cứ lấy cái cán gõ vào miệng côn xem thằng nào móp biết liền à. Cái lòng côn e gặp đa số tôi đến ít nhất 50HRC, còn cái cán thì chắc chừng 35-40HRC à (cứng ngang thép khuôn pre-heat treated 2083). Hậu quả là ghép vào mài khôn là banh chành cả 2 thôi.

Trừ khi anh có cái cán côn bằng hợp kim, kinh cương, hoặc ít nhất là mạ chrome cứng và mài lại thật chuẩn.

@ Nam mập: bột rà bán đầy à. Hạt thô SiC đủ cỡ, bán cho hội bắn cát và rà khuôn. 

Mịn hơn thì bột oxit nhôm ngoài BK bán đầy, từ loại thô như cám đến loại siêu mịn như bột mỳ dùng cho ép gạch chịu nhiệt, coi chừng mua trúng loại có pha silicat rồi (8/2, 7/3...), giá bèo mấy chục k/kg à  :Cool: . Loại mịn còn hơn bột năng luôn (cỡ 100.000, hạt <1um trở lên). Loại siêu mịn thì phải vào BK, qua khoa Vật liệu hỏi thầy gì tự nhiên quên mất tên.

Sorry các cụ vụ này e cũng nghiên cứu qua rồi, nhưng ngẫm lại không có điều kiện làm, nên chém chút cho đỡ sì trét.

Thank.

----------

blacksky2411, CKD, cuongmay, Luyến, Nam CNC, tiinicat, Tuanlm, vusvus

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy cái clip xem rồi , nhưng nó chỉ có cái đoạn thụt vào thụt ra , còn cách dò cone , chỉnh spindle sao cho trùng mặt tâm spindle .... nó lạ không có quay , chắc bí quyết là đây.


trước mắt để em tìm đá mài cán 6mm , loại dài tầm 80mm , lấy con precise mini ra mài , lấy bàn XY mang cá quay tay ra quay ra vào , còn cái mâm xoay thì tìm tiếp , ngày xưa có bán mẹ nó hết rồi , chơi cái bàn T ra gá lên hết rồi tính , để em làm đầy đủ cho anh em thấy luôn. Bài thi tốt nghiệp của em đó.


Chú KhoaC3 , mấy cái món đó dành cho sửa đá mài thì phải .... có dịp mua giúp anh cái cán dò runout BT30 loại dài 200-300 gì đó để về test kết quả.... chắc China thôi quá , japan phải tìm hàng 2nd thôi , lấy đâu ra tiền mua hàng mới.

----------


## Nam CNC

Việc lắp ghép bạc thì anh đã làm và kiểm tra chuẩn hết rồi.

---Kết quả đã cân bằng động đạt 0.6G phía đầu đuôi ở 15Krpm
---Đạt 1G ở phía đầu , 1.5G ở phía sau ở 18Krpm , do phía sau dùng lò xo đẩy để tạo lực ép vào bạc 7005C để định tâm nên lên tốc cao nó tạo ra lực rung 1 tẹo.

---Mặc dù 7.5KW nhưng lên đủ 18Krpm em chỉ dùng có biến tần 1.5kw , ở ngưỡng 15krpm chỉ tốn có 1.4A ổn định , xem như hệ cơ và lắp bạc đạn đạt yêu cầu.

--- Còn cách thay bạc và lắp ghép thì em làm rất kỹ , tận dụng kinh nghiệp xẻ thịt nhiều con nên nghĩ mình làm không tệ lắm , lựa chọn bạc còn ngon . Kết quả dò cone tại chổ không bị tác động ( do iso nó tiếp xúc đầu đuôi còn phía giữa không tiếp xúc ) thì độ runout chưa đến nữa vạch ... có nghĩa < 0.005mm .

còn miệng chén cone thì tầm lớn hơn 0.01mm 1 tẹo , cỡ 0.012mm thôi , lấy cái cán cũ theo spindle thì gá tự do thì đa số vị trí miệng cone của cán runout 0.04-0.05mm , còn đúng vị trí thì runout nó <0.01mm luôn , chứng tỏ miệng cone của spindle và thân cán có dấu hiệu mòn do xài nhiều , còn lấy cái cán BT 30 gá vào thì kiểm tra nó chỉ tiếp xúc đoạn giữa do cái đoạn đó nó nổi cao hơn. 


Giờ thì chỉ có mài nhẹ lại để đạt độ chuẩn lại thôi chứ sống chung với lũ em hơi ghét .

----------

Ga con

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh mua cái BT có góc côn chuẩn, dùng nó làm cữ để chính góc cho đầu mài. Sau này mài đầu khác thì dùng đầu khác làm cữ góc tiếp. 
Ý tưởng của em là vậy. 

Thực hiện thì cũng có trong đầu em rồi, nhưng cái hệ này phải dc gia công đạt độ chính xác lắm ấy :Big Grin:  em nghĩ dùng hộp số để xoay góc đầu mài ko dc đâu, hộp số non-backlash thực ra thế nào cũng có backlash thôi nhưng rất nhỏ. hệ mài thì phải dùng trục xoay và ốc lock. Hay để em vẽ ý tưởng ra anh em chém nhé

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

vẽ đi romeo ... hôm nay rãnh lấy đồ ra kiểm tra , nếu không đạt sẽ set up dàn mài cho nó 

quan trọng cái cốt mài 6mm nơi đâu nó bán đủ dài để mài nè , dài tầm 90mm là ok

----------


## hung1706

Hây da, em thấy mấy bọn Nhật nó gắn cái đầu mài khuôn vào con máy tiện cơ và thế là nó mài thôi  :Smile: )))

----------


## Nam CNC

đã nói rồi , khả năng tháo roto ra mài lại xác suất thành công khá thấp nếu không đủ trình và kinh nghiệm , cộng với máy móc không có , mà anh thì chẳng có thứ gì từ đầu nên chỉ dám bắt đầu từ cái thứ đơn giản nhất có thể , sau này anh thành công thì mua máy tiện sau hehehehe

----------


## Luyến

Lộn ngược cái đuôi bt lại roiif rà độ cone theo nó thế này là chắc ăn nà bác

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thuhanoi

> .................
> quan trọng cái cốt mài 6mm nơi đâu nó bán đủ dài để mài nè , dài tầm 90mm là ok


Nam xem mua cái bộ đầu ER11 đài dài cỡ 150 về chế
Hoặc mua loại đá mài không cán có ren ở giữa về làm cán cho nó (có vẻ hợp lý hơn)
Đính kèm 36098
 :Big Grin:  đặt hàng làm cho mình 1 cái luôn

----------


## Tuanlm

Coi cái này xài được thì tui tặng. Gởi kèm cái biến tần 3000hz luôn

----------

Ga con, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

eh .... bá đạo quá , gửi ngay và luôn cho tui , tui lấy con jeager ra xài tạm , còn precise thì chưa có clip kẹp

----------


## Tuanlm

> eh .... bá đạo quá , gửi ngay và luôn cho tui , tui lấy con jeager ra xài tạm , còn precise thì chưa có clip kẹp


Nhắn địa chỉ mới gởi đc chớ. Hồi trước có dịch cái tài liệu đào tạo từ tiếng Nhật, có cái dzụ sửa cone ni. Hỏi mấy đứa trong cty cũ mà chưa thấy trả lời.

nhưng hình như cái dưới đây xài đc nè
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arvA1GcX7LI

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Nguyễn Hoàng Nam , dc 134 Vĩnh Hội , phường 4 , quận 4 , HCM .

----------


## vusvus

bác Tuanlm cho em hỏi bác mua cái đầu mài kim cương đó ở đâu vậy ạ

----------


## Tuanlm

Của hồi môn hồi làm ở cty cũ í mà.

----------


## nhatson

> bác Tuanlm cho em hỏi bác mua cái đầu mài kim cương đó ở đâu vậy ạ


của hồi môn hết thì sang hàng xóm phương bắc mua tạm
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...ucket=1#detail

----------

Nam CNC, Tuanlm

----------


## terminaterx300

> của hồi môn hết thì sang hàng xóm phương bắc mua tạm
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...ucket=1#detail


mua tạ uyên tạm cũng dc mờ :v

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

mai chạy ra dân sinh tham khảo

----------


## Nam CNC

cập nhật thêm 1 chút tiến độ.

Chân thành cảm ơn bạn Tuấn Lọ Mọ đã tài trợ 2 cây mài japan siêu hiếm cho em thực hiện

Em đã cân bằng động nhờ cái này 



Em tự phay cái đĩa bằng đồng thau , khoan 16 lổ , gắn vào phía đầu , phía sau cũng 1 cái như thế , cân bằng động bằng cách đo độ rung và gắn ốc vào để cân bằng.

do em không có được cái máy chuyên nghiệp vừa đo vừa xác định điểm mất cân bằng nên em chơi theo cách củ chuối loại suy , cuối cùng thì cũng xong. 18Krpm cũng đạt được 0.6 G cho phía đầu , 0.8G cho phía đuôi , êm hẳn , không rung , không bò sàn--- Vô tư chiến đầu


Vấn đề tiếp theo là cái chén côn . Gắn đuôi dao mà nó runout 0.03-0.04 , có vị trí nó < 0.01 mm luôn , nhưng ATC thì phải thay dao liên tục , không thể nào xài 1 cái được , em phải mài côn thôi.


--- Hành trình mài côn còn phía trước , nó khá phức tạp khi đi vào thực tế , các video thì rất đơn giản tưởng dể dàng , nhưng chẳng có cái video nào chỉ cho ta cách setup dàn mài , cách đo xác định độ côn , cách chọn mặt phẳng tâm.... thiệt là nhức cái đầu, chỉ cần dịch chuyền cao độ đầu mài 1 tí xíu thôi , góc côn đã khác hẳn rồi , anh em tự vẽ 3D hình nón ra sẽ hiểu.

mới setup được 3 trục gá động cơ mài.




em còn tiếp tục nâng cao độ spindle cho tương đối đầu mài , tiếp tục phần điện , đấu nối biến tần , còn 1 đống công đoạn nữa thì mới có thể tóe lửa được. Sáng mai 1 cốc cà phê Đà Lạt của cu bé tí để nghiền ngẫm hình học cho nó chuẩn chứ không thôi banh xác con spindle.

----------

blacksky2411, CKD, Ga con, Khoa C3, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Giờ này chắc đang nghiền ngẫm để uống cafe. Cafe chưa xong chưa chịu mài.hehe. Con spindle mài cũng sướng nữa chớ. :-)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

uống cafe buổi sáng rồi , từ sáng đến giờ đo đạc và set up , sau đó trước khi bấm nút biến tần cho nó quay và mài em đã...... lạy ông địa và thần tài mấy phát , cuối cùng em cũng mài.

Đánh giá : chưa biết ngon hay không nhưng cuối cùng runout chén côn < nữa vạch 0.01 , lấy cán BT30 đẩy mạnh vào cảm nhận độ rơ , em nó bót sát , lấy cái cán ISO 30 của nó ra so côn tại chén côn ER32 của cán thì <0.01mm, test xoay đủ thứ vị trí thì runout cao nhất là 0.01.

cuối cùng em đánh giá em luyện được tuyệt chiêu giết trùm cuối . Là lần đầu tiên cho em spindle đầu tiên , như thế là quá được so với ban đầu , có thể những con kế tiếp em sẽ thành thục hơn và độ chính xác cao hơn nữa.


Thanks anh em rất nhiều đã hỗ trợ tinh thần và kinh nghiệm và nhất là đồng chí Tuấn Lọ Mọ đã tặng em vũ khí thượng hạng ... em chuẩn bị đấu giá đây .

----------

CKD, Khoa C3, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Chúc mừng cụ. Để em làm con Bt 40 đọ hàng với cụ mới được.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

> Chúc mừng cụ. Để em làm con Bt 40 đọ hàng với cụ mới được.


Cụ dùng phương pháp nạo à?

----------


## Nam CNC

--- Người thật , việc thật , làm xong mới dám khoe



biến tần chà bá vậy mà lái cái em 60Krpm êm ru , mát rượi


--------Anh Tuấn , muốn cạnh tranh với em à , còn phia.



------ Cách dò cone cho việc mài BT điểm mấu chốt là cần phải xác định và đảm bảo đá mài nằm ngang , ngay giữa chén côn , nó cũng giống nguyên tắc con dao máy tiện khi tiện.

* dò côn cần phải có thêm thước đo độ cao để làm cữ đo cho điểm chính giữa 
* đưa đồng hồ so vào ngay giữa chén côn và dò , sau đó gắn spindle mài và đảm bảo đá mài cũng chính giữa , không được lệch 1 tẹo nào cả , mấu chốt là ở đây
* Nhìn các thiết bị của em nó bầy hầy nhưng đảm bảo là món đó cực ngon , bàn XY cơ của germany ( cái này cố định khi mài nên em chọn cơ cho nó ngon ) , bàn tiến khi mài thì em chọn combo tự ráp xài visme bi để mài cho mượt
* Đá mài và spindle mài em so bằng đồng hồ muốn chết để đảm bảo nó song song với bệ tiến đá mài ngon nhất
* Cán mài đúng hàng japan , em kẹp vào con ATC và so ngay đầu mút gần 80mm vậy mà nó runout tầm 0.015mm , tuyệt vời
* Mọi thứ khi làm em rất lo , vì 1 phát không xong  là banh xác , nhờ thế em làm cẩn thận và cuối cùng em thành công , hiện tại đang lâng lâng , cảm thấy mình được việc.

----------

Ga con, haignition, Luyến, minhdt_cdt10, nhatson, sieunhim, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## tranhung123456

kiểu mài này hèn chi mấy nhà máy sản xuất Spindel phá sản đóng cửa về nghĩ hưu hết

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Con biến tần cổ này mà chạy được spin 60k tua chắc tần số nó cao lắm hả anh. 
Em hỏi xíu a. Ví dụ con spindle gắn đá mài mà runout 0.001 thì khi mài côn cho con spindle khác thì spin được mài sẽ runout theo con spin mài nó ko anh hay có thể nhỏ hơn 0.001 ko ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

là sao bác tranhung ? mấy hãng lớn nó bảo trì và làm lại cũng tầm 50% mua mới đó nhé , còn cá nhận tự xử thì chẳng có mấy ai đâu , em mà mở xưởng repair spindle thì chắc em là đầu tiên ở VN làm cái mục này cho mấy con spindle công nghiệp đó .... mấy em gỗ china không tính , mua mới rẻ hơn và hiệu quả hơn là mua cũ về làm lại


không có vụ đó đâu Minh , nếu nó runout thì vết mài sẽ không đẹp và mài rất lâu chứ nó vẫn tròn đều , đó là lí do lần sau em phải đặt mua đá mài để sửa đá trên spindle luôn thì khi mài bề mặt sẽ chuẩn nhiều hơn nữa.


Con biến tần nó cổ cổ thôi chứ nó là hàng dữ đó , nó là biến tần cho mấy con spindle mài tốc độ cao để mài tinh , tần số nó được 1000Hz

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Tuấn

Vết mài chưa được đẹp. Cụ Nam bôi mực kiểm tra độ tiếp xúc giữa lỗ và cán xem có ổn ko ợ

----------


## hung1706

ủa anh Nam chụp cận cảnh em xem cái BT với, nó chạy dc với con Kavo of em ko để em cho nó lên máy nè, trùm nilon lâu quá roài áh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

em đang thiếu hộp mực , anh tài trợ đê .


Biến tần này không hạ được xuống dưới 80V nên không dùng chung kavo được.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Tuấn Hói này nói làm mình run ..... lấy hộp mực tàu màu đỏ ra quét lên , đút vào , xoay 1 vòng , rút ra cái bóc ( nó hít quá ) nhìn vào thấy.................tiếp xúc hết luôn mới ghê hehehehe.


thực sực đã mài rất kĩ , em mài đến khi không còn nghe tiếng mài tiếp xúc giữa đá và chén côn thì mới dừng lại , sờ láng o , nhưng do cán mài hơi bé và dàn gá không thực sự cứng vững nhất nên vết mài thực sự không láng bóng , không đẹp như hàng zin , nhưng em cảm thấy ok , muốn đẹp em dí miếng nhám 2000 vào là láng o , nhưng em sợ nó ảnh hưởng nên thôi. Giờ bôi mực kiểm tra thì an tâm ngủ ngon rồi.

Cảm ơn Sếp Hói nói em kiểm tra nhá , giờ thì em an tâm rồi , mấy con sau mà ông nào hay cha nào gửi đến thì em cắt cổ được rồi , đủ thời gian và học phí để cắt cổ rồi hehehe.


Eh cu mập có tham gia mở công ty sửa chữa spindle không ???

----------

CKD, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## ktshung

Không liên quan nhưng cho em hỏi nhờ bác Nam chổ mua YCC 16 với ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

collet hay nut , cả 2 đều có thể mua tại Cẩm Ký hay chú Vinh kế bên Tùng Ngũ Kim ở Sài Gòn chỉ là hàng 2nd japan , giá chát nhưng rẻ hơn hàng mới chánh hãng từ 1/3-1/5 lần ( dao động từ 300-500K cho mỗi món ) mà hàng YCC là khá hiếm

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Em không ở SG nên bác cho em xin cái tên đường hay chợ nào được ko ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

đường Tạ Uyên , anh em cơ khi đều biết 2 cái chổ này mà, ngoài ra còn có tiệm An Khang , ngay đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh và Tạ Uyên , nói chung lòng vòng Tạ Uyên tìm cũng ra nhưng cái giá nào hợp lí nhất. Em thì giá nào cũng hơp lí miễn là có hàng em cần.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> đường Tạ Uyên , anh em cơ khi đều biết 2 cái chổ này mà, ngoài ra còn có tiệm An Khang , ngay đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh và Tạ Uyên , nói chung lòng vòng Tạ Uyên tìm cũng ra nhưng cái giá nào hợp lí nhất. Em thì giá nào cũng hơp lí miễn là có hàng em cần.


Cám ơn bạn

----------


## hoangmanh

Tiện đây bác Nam cho em hỏi chỗ nào bán nut và collet NT28  với ạ .thanks bác

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy món 2nd japan dành cho dao cụ thì ra Tạ Uyên nha , quần nát khu đó chắc sẽ có , nhiều khi phải mua cả cái cán thì mới có cái nut và collet để dùng , thôi đợi tới MTA mua đi , em thấy công ty bán hàng NT japan có ở VN mà , tra 1 phát ra ngay , có hàng made in japan và hàng made in thailand , giá cả khác nhau.

Anh em muốn xài hàng rẻ vừa phải thì chơi china hay 2nd japan loại dùng ER , đừng dại dột chọn dòng nội địa nhật chi cho chết tiền... mấy hãng nội địa là BIG , Yukiwa , Niken , NT ,... shoda . Đụng vào chết luôn , mua cái gì xài cái đó đừng có mà mua thêm chi cho chết , nếu tua chậm < 8000rpm thì chọn dòng kẹp collet thẳng ( senga ) , loại collet thẳng thì china bán đủ chủng loại .

----------

hoangmanh

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

anh Nam cho em hỏi thêm xíu ạ. Ví dụ như spindle chị na thì độ runout của nó cao nhất là bao nhiêu cho loại 4 bạc đạn ạ. Nếu runout lớn mình có thể mài cái đầu côn cho nó runout nhỏ giống cái spin của anh không.???

----------


## CKD

> anh Nam cho em hỏi thêm xíu ạ. Ví dụ như spindle chị na thì độ runout của nó cao nhất là bao nhiêu cho loại 4 bạc đạn ạ. Nếu runout lớn mình có thể mài cái đầu côn cho nó runout nhỏ giống cái spin của anh không.???


Hỏi vụ này lão ấy biết chết liền, tiểu sử hình như có dùng 1 cái duy nhất thân vuông của china thì phải. Ngoài ra toàn chơi G7

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

runout china tuyệt nhiên rất nhỏ nếu hàng mới , đa phần <0.01 dù loại đó mấy bạc , cái khuyết điểm của china là độ côn không chuẩn chứ không phải run out nha.

Đã xài qua loại trung bình của china , loại chính hãng cánh đại bàng china , loại mắc tiền thì độ chính xác cao hơn , mua chỉ  có 1.5kw phải tốn gần 7tr đó.... còn loại rẻ tiền thì chưa xài chưa biết .

Mua spindle china khá hên xui , dù rẻ tiền nhưng lô đó gia công chuẩn thì nó chuẩn à nha , vẫn thấy tiếp xúc côn hết cả collet đó .

Mài spindle G7 anh chỉ dựa theo góc côn sẵn có của nó và mài lại để đạt độ runout cực thấp thôi , còn spindle china mà sửa lại góc côn thì hơi căng vì chưa nghĩ ra cách mài , nếu thân spindle song song chuẩn với roto thì mài dễ dàng vì mình dựa vào góc côn của collet japan  rồi sau đó dò song song thân và sửa góc lại rồi mài , bảo đảm ok.

Mà thôi mấy ông mua china mà đòi chính xác như japan thì japan nó bán cho ai. Vậy thì mài tính mắc mắc lên mới bõ công hehehe... lúc này china chỉ còn thua japan bởi moment thực nữa thôi ( chắc do vật liệu rẻ tiền nên không thể cho moment cao được. )

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Khi nào cho con Spin này lên sàn vậy anh, Giờ đang mưa làm cái đấu giá cho vui anh ợ,:-)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

em qua đây giúp anh quay clip để đấu giá cao cao 1 tí chứ như mấy đợt kia anh em đưa giá còn bèo hơn con china collet.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> em qua đây giúp anh quay clip để đấu giá cao cao 1 tí chứ như mấy đợt kia anh em đưa giá còn bèo hơn con china collet.


ngày mai em qua phụ nhấn nút biến tần nha. đang hóng quá trời ạ.:-)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đủ món ăn chơi cho anh em mình thưởng thức. Sáng nay của 3 ae Namcnc, roméo và minhcdt.

----------

CKD, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

thằng thuyết minh quá tấu hài luôn --- làm mất cả buổi sáng với 2 cha này ,hehehe. Thanks chú romeo và Minhdt . Vậy là chuyển qua thớt mua bán được rồi hen.

----------


## cuongmay

mình nghĩ bác kiếm con dao nào còn mới chút thử mới có tác dụng chứ mới mài xong thì đúng sai gì so nó cũng chẳng nhảy được nhưng tháo ra ráp vào hoặc chạy 1 tg nó cũng khác ah.

----------


## Nam CNC

vẫn chưa hiểu ý bác Cuongmay , mài đúng cone nó mới không nhảy chứ .

thứ 1 , dò chén cone của spindle
thứ 2 dò chén cone của đuôi dao Iso30 er 32 cũng không nhảy

nếu mài không đúng thì phương pháp thứ 2 phải nhảy vạch ngay tức thì , đã dò bằng cách thoa mực và thấy tiếp xúc hết đoạn cone luôn thế thì test dao có ý nghĩa gì ?

một số hãng repair spindle của các nước ngoài , người ta cũng test runout chén cone , test runout trên cán dao đo runout là xong chứ có hãng nào gá vào máy test dao thực tế đâu vì nó vô nghĩa... nếu nói như bác cuongmay thì người ta sửa xong test thực tế 6 tháng 1 năm mới giao lại cho khách sao ?

thực tế trên spindle gỗ china , runout <0.01 , nhưng gá cán dao vào thì có cái nào runout <0.02 đâu , ở đây em đã gá cán dao tính ra nó còn dài hơn con dao gá trực tiếp của spindle gỗ.

ở đây anh em nhớ phân biệt runout nó rất khác với góc côn , runout thấp nhưng góc côn không đúng thì cũng vô nghĩa , runout thấp và đúng góc côn nữa thì spindle nó mới ngon , gá dao mới đồng tâm.

----------


## cuongmay

> vẫn chưa hiểu ý bác Cuongmay , mài đúng cone nó mới không nhảy chứ .
> 
> thứ 1 , dò chén cone của spindle
> thứ 2 dò chén cone của đuôi dao Iso30 er 32 cũng không nhảy
> 
> nếu mài không đúng thì phương pháp thứ 2 phải nhảy vạch ngay tức thì , đã dò bằng cách thoa mực và thấy tiếp xúc hết đoạn cone luôn thế thì test dao có ý nghĩa gì ?
> 
> một số hãng repair spindle của các nước ngoài , người ta cũng test runout chén cone , test runout trên cán dao đo runout là xong chứ có hãng nào gá vào máy test dao thực tế đâu vì nó vô nghĩa... nếu nói như bác cuongmay thì người ta sửa xong test thực tế 6 tháng 1 năm mới giao lại cho khách sao ?
> 
> ...


nãy mới xem có 1 clip nên phán bậy ah . mới xem clip thứ 2 bác dò từ chén côn của iso30 nó không nhảy là ngon rồi .
trước mình có sửa cho bt40 bt50 chạy 1tg runout nó tăng lên nên nói thế.có lẽ tại bạc đạn cũ quá với đá mài,máy mài cũng không ngon bằng của bác ah.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

chạy 1 thời gian runout tăng lên như vậy là mài cone chưa đúng góc , khi đó BT30 holder ( chuôi kẹp dao BT30 ) chỉ tiếp xúc chén cone spidnel 1 đoạn ngắn thôi , xài càng lâu thì chổ đó càng biến dạng nhiều , nếu tiếp xúc đoạn dài hay tiếp xúc toàn phần thì khả năng chịu tải cao hơn , nó chỉ runout do mòn do xài nhiều hay do dính dị vật làm biến dạng khi tiếp xúc.


Bác cường máy giờ mài cone lại là rất khó chỉ trừ trường hợp tháo lõi roto ra đưa đến chổ nào có máy mài cone lổ trong , dò lại góc côn theo cán BT và sau đó mài cone roto lại thì mới ok.

EM lo sợ việc xác định góc cone không đúng sẽ hỏng luôn nên đã thử nhiều cách và phát hiện nguyên lí dò và mài là phải nằm trên mặt phẳng tâm của spindle ( hay roto ) , nó cũng giống nguyên lí con dao tiện , nằm chính giữa thì tiện mới chính xác vậy đó . Giờ thì anh em thoải mài làm chứ mấy video chia sẽ nó không quay hay dấu cái công đoạn này...

----------

cuongmay

----------


## cuongmay

mình mài trực tiếp trên máy cnc nên chỉ cần đưa đồng hồ so vào rồi gia giảm số XZ cho đồng hồ so hết nhảy là mình mài ah . mình đoán là do bạc đạn bị sao đó thôi chứ mài xong mình cũng phải thử mực ,cũng bám trên bám dưới ok hết .
ah với còn 1 vấn đề nưa không biết bác có để ý không.đó là cái spindle nó bị runout nên dò góc côn sẽ không chính xác , mình tìm vị trí runout lớn nhất sau đó xoay 1/4 vòng rồi mới tiến hành dò góc côn,không hiểu như vậy đúng không ta?

----------


## Nam CNC

vấn đề ở đây là vị trí cây kim dò đồng hồ so ở đâu thì đầu mài phải ở vị trí chính xác ở đó  , nói trắng ra là phải trùng tâm , không trùng tâm là không trùng góc côn , vì lệch Y 1 tẹo thôi là góc côn ở vị trí Y mới sẽ có 1 góc côn mới . Phải tổng hợp 3 trục XYZ cho trùng rồi tiến hành trượt xéo rồi mài , em mài chỉ tiến vào 0.01-0.02mm , mài đến khi nào âm thanh mài không còn phát ra nữa thì dừng.

thông thường chỉ mài côn khi bạc đạn đã chuẩn rồi , quay êm , không rung thì mới tiến hành mài.

nếu góc côn bị runout , thông thường nó bị phía ngoài cùng thôi , cẩn thận quay 1/4 làm 4 lần , lấy giá trị trung bình thì góc côn chính xác hơn là lấy 1 lần.

còn mài thì spindle mài kẹp cán mài cứng vững 1 tí xíu thì vết mài sẽ đều hơn , đá phải phải sửa trước khi mài chứ không thôi khi dí vào nó nhảy tưng tưng

----------

cuongmay

----------


## CKD

> mình mài trực tiếp trên máy cnc nên chỉ cần đưa đồng hồ so vào rồi gia giảm số XZ cho đồng hồ so hết nhảy là mình mài ah . mình đoán là do bạc đạn bị sao đó thôi chứ mài xong mình cũng phải thử mực ,cũng bám trên bám dưới ok hết .
> ah với còn 1 vấn đề nưa không biết bác có để ý không.đó là cái spindle nó bị runout nên dò góc côn sẽ không chính xác , mình tìm vị trí runout lớn nhất sau đó xoay 1/4 vòng rồi mới tiến hành dò góc côn,không hiểu như vậy đúng không ta?


Cách dò của bác của bác em hiểu.
Nhưng khi nó đã runout thì cái miệng côn nó không còn chuẩn nữa, làm thế nào check lại được góc côn chuẩn.
Kế tiếp là sau khi mài bác đã rà mực ok, check lại runout cũng Ok.. thì tạm kết luận là quá trình mài Ok.

Nhưng sau khi dùng 1 thời gian lại bị runout, bác có dùng đồng hồ so check lại sự đồng đều của miệng côn?, có rà mực để tìm nguyên nhân không?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lúc đầu em cũng lo ngại ko biết anh Nam có bảo trì, thay bạc đạn hay không vì dù gì cũng là hàng cũ lỡ làm thì phải thay bạc tốt, tra mỡ lại. Qua xem thì ảnh đã làm hết rồi. Cái spindle làm lại nhìn đã quá, tiếc là em ko đủ lúa cho nó, ngậm ngùi dùng BT30 Quịck Tool Change thôi.

Đầu BT30 thay dao nhanh của em đang dùng 2 bac 7006 với 2 bạc 6004, đang tính toán để thay vào đó bạc đạn côn vì nhu cầu cũng tầm 3k rpm thôi. Mọi người thấy ổn ko ạ.

----------


## cuongmay

> Cách dò của bác của bác em hiểu.
> Nhưng khi nó đã runout thì cái miệng côn nó không còn chuẩn nữa, làm thế nào check lại được góc côn chuẩn.
> Kế tiếp là sau khi mài bác đã rà mực ok, check lại runout cũng Ok.. thì tạm kết luận là quá trình mài Ok.
> 
> Nhưng sau khi dùng 1 thời gian lại bị runout, bác có dùng đồng hồ so check lại sự đồng đều của miệng côn?, có rà mực để tìm nguyên nhân không?


chủ yếu là dò tìm để tránh vị trí sai nhiều thôi bác ạ ,còn lại cũng chỉ tương đối thôi.sau 1 tg cày bừa kiểm tra lại nó runout hơn 1% ở miệng côn,tiếp mực thấy vẫn như cũ nên mình nghĩ do bạc đạn .
@NAMCNC bác nam nếu không tính cho lên sàn đấu giá thì cho mình xin cái giá vào chỗ kín nhé .

----------


## Nam CNC

Hiện tại chưa muốn bán vì trước giờ vẫn mong muốn có 1 em ATC to vừa vừa cho con máy phay đồ part , em này là phù hợp nhất rồi , tính ra ATC Iso 30 nó có kích thước nhỏ gọn nhất từ trước đến giờ mà em bán , em vẫn chưa muốn bán ...


Thông số hoàn chỉnh em test 18Krpm không tải tại 250V nó chỉ ngốn có 1.4A thôi tính ra con này quá ngon , mấy cha italia làm bằng vật liệu quá tốt , mấy em china 2.2kw thì 24Krpm nó cũng ngốn hơn 2A chạy không tải à.

Romeo , theo tớ biết thì BT30 chưa bao giờ xài bạc 7006 , nhỏ nhất là 7007 hay tua cao 7907 thôi vì cái phần côn phía ngoài nó đã có cái phi > 31mm thì cái nòng kích thước ra sao , chém gió hay mắt mờ hả mày ?

----------

